# CORRECT ACCESSORIES FOR METAL PEGBOARD



## The_Haxby_Hermit (5 Dec 2020)

Having just purchased one of these: Seville Classics Garage Steel Peg Board 6ft, 1.83m and Peg Kit






I’ve already discovered that I probably won’t need some of the hooks, but definitely will need spares of the others. There seems to be a lot of suppliers of pegboard hooks out there but the reviews are shaky (too flimsy, won’t fit etc). I thought I’d email Seville in the US - and this was their rather surprising reply:

“Hi Chris,

Unfortunately, we do not sale the hooks you received with your item separate. Sorry about that, we only sale these hooks Model# WEB232
S-Hooks (Set of 6)
I'm not sure they're compatible with your item though. Sorry about that! I think you might have to check with other suppliers for hooks.”

Has anyone who has this set up found compatible spares?


----------



## TheUnicorn (5 Dec 2020)

it is shocking that they can't even tell you if the item they are recomending (ish) fits your board. I would have assumed one of the main benifits of pegboard is that it is modular, for which you need to be able to buy the hooks. Very poor.


----------



## billw (5 Dec 2020)

This is why I opted away from a pegboard solution in the end, I couldn't find how to buy additional pegs and the boards on the market all seemed to use different accessories. As the OP says, you often buy solutions with an assortment of fittings and there's no consideration of which ones you actually need so you end up paying for useless stuff.


----------



## MikeK (5 Dec 2020)

What is the hole diameter and spacing on the pegboard? I had two versions of pegboards for my garage, and the hole pattern was different, so hooks and fasteners from one board wouldn't fit on the other. I had a friend in the States order and ship an assortment of hooks from McMaster-Carr, and these fit one of the boards perfectly, so I kept it and gave the other board to my neighbor.

This might not be much help, but here is the link to the McMaster-Carr site for the hooks.









McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------



## TheUnicorn (5 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> you often buy solutions with an assortment of fittings and there's no consideration of which ones you actually need so you end up paying for useless stuff.


sounds like multipacks of screws, hundreds of pieces in a size you never use


----------



## Jester129 (6 Dec 2020)

What a load of carp! Disgraceful.


----------



## flying haggis (6 Dec 2020)

try a shop display supplier
ie Yorkshire Displays Ltd | pegboard

they also might have used ones kicking around from refurbs

simple s hooks you could make yourself


----------



## Glitch (18 Nov 2022)

Reviving this old thread after it came up on an internet search.

The extra hooks are available on Amazon

Seville hooks on Amazon


----------

